# Just a few pics...



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I was bored today...it's been cold and rainy all day. So I went out when there was a break from the weather and took a few pics...enjoy!

Kronk...he didn't like the rain today. Lol.



























Sadie and Daisy...









The foals...don't like this rainy weather and muddy pen either.



























Buckeroo...so stinky!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

so cute! are those round bales or a huge square?? Is Kronk a llama or alpaca? My husband wants to get a llama but we don't know much about them. We've seen one on t.v. that has a hilarious personality--are they all kind of goofy & spunky?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice animals...thanks for sharing... :thumb:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Kronk! O My Gosh! He is completely irresistable! The rest of the pictures are wonderful too, but Kronk! Just Wow.

Jan


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Pam and Jan.  

Karen, the bales are 6 tie square bales. 

Kronk is a llama. They are really neat animals. I never really liked them until I got a couple for guarding and they make amazing guard animals if raised right and have a good guarding instinct. They are pretty goofy animals. Kronk is the baby we had born last year...he's still warming up to people, but sometimes he follows you around and just stares at you...it's really funny. When they get excited or are just feeling good, they run around and buck and spring up in the air...it's so funny to watch...Kronk does it all the time. Each llama is a little different, just like goats, horses, dogs, etc. but in general they are very sweet animals.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

pelicanacresMN said:


> so cute! are those round bales or a huge square?? Is Kronk a llama or alpaca? My husband wants to get a llama but we don't know much about them. We've seen one on t.v. that has a hilarious personality--are they all kind of goofy & spunky?


We have two llamas-they are buddies, but they are GREAT guardian animals. They always know what is around, or coming around-and always run thingsn off. We have some neighboring dogs who have been trying to encroach our property-and the llamas won't have it! They are interesting animals though-but fairly low maintenance. We Love em!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's a couple more of Kronk from today. :wink:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

KW Farms said:


> Here's a couple more of Kronk from today. :wink:


LOVE Kronk-what a cutie!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwwww Kronk is CUTE!  

Goats are certainly enjoying those bales!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

He is totally not to be resisted. I didn't think anything that big could be so cute. Good grief!

Jan


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG Kronk is SOOO CUTE! How could anyone resist that cute face? Thanks so much for sharing  I love the goaties and their hay LOL


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Kronk REALLlY does look like a Kronk! especially in that first pic... and what beautiful goaties! Love the pics


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG your bales are SOOOOOO big!! haha

I love the pics! Kronk has the same face as my alpaca haha always on the lookout!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

aWWWWE Love the pics! Kronk had just been born when I went to pick up Klover! He was a cut little fluffy thing then too!


----------

